# AKC Agility Course Test (ACT)



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I participated in ACT today with my non-spoo and had a blast--a super first run that earned a 1st and a good second run that took 3rd. The judge was very enthusiastic and announced that she posted a photo of our walk-through to facebook.

It seems like a good intro to agility competition for those ready to dip their toe in. It reminded me of CPE trials, a very friendly atmosphere where all were interested in providing a positive experience. Everyone watching commented on how happy my (sometimes reactive and reluctant) dog was.

And . . . there were toys. It's fun when my pup gets to pick her prize!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

That sounds like a lot of fun! Congrats!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

